# How long to get a Community Supporter Account?



## Ostler (Sep 14, 2004)

So, I went to RPGNow and signed up for a one year community supporter account.  That was on Sept. 2nd.  How long does it take to set up the account?  I emailed Morrus with my info that same day but I have not heard anything back...  

Not complaining just wondering.  I love the site and know that he puts a lot of work into that's why I "paid to play".  

Thanks,


----------



## Morrus (Sep 14, 2004)

I've just done it now for you, Ostler.  Sorry about the wait!


----------



## Ostler (Sep 14, 2004)

*Fast Service*

Wow! That's fast service!  Thanks Morrus.

Once again I really appreciate your hard work on the site.

(and the work of the volunteers, too!)

Thanks,

Ostler


----------



## Dark Psion (Sep 14, 2004)

As long as people are asking????


----------



## diaglo (Sep 14, 2004)

Dark Psion said:
			
		

> As long as people are asking????




ditto.   

i bought one for Mr. Potato Head...I'm Batman...  i mean Algolei


----------



## diaglo (Sep 21, 2004)

diaglo said:
			
		

> ditto.
> 
> i bought one for Mr. Potato Head...I'm Batman...  i mean Algolei




this guy: http://www.enworld.org/forums/member.php?u=1073


----------



## Phineas Crow (Sep 22, 2004)

I'm also waiting for my CS account to be activated.


----------



## diaglo (Sep 27, 2004)

diaglo said:
			
		

> this guy: http://www.enworld.org/forums/member.php?u=1073




bump


----------



## Morrus (Sep 28, 2004)

Those in this thread should have been done - let me know if there are any problems.


----------



## Algolei (Sep 30, 2004)

I CAN USE THE SEARCH FUNCTION!!!!

:glee:


----------



## Algolei (Sep 30, 2004)

diaglo said:
			
		

> ditto.
> 
> i bought one for Mr. Potato Head...I'm Batman...  i mean Algolei



Wow!  Thanks!  I feel all Christmassy all of a sudden!

Hey cool!  I just pinched myself to see if I was dreaming.  I didn't know people really _did_ that!!  And, uh, apparently we do!

Thanks, diaglo!


----------



## Algolei (Sep 30, 2004)

Algolei said:
			
		

> I just pinched myself to see if I was dreaming.



...ow!


----------



## diaglo (Sep 30, 2004)

Algolei said:
			
		

> ...ow!





sorry man,

i drank your pony.   

but i'll run out tonight and get you a new one.


----------



## Algolei (Oct 1, 2004)

Mmmmm, pony....


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (Oct 1, 2004)

I bought an account during the fund drive, so it's probably due soon. I'll renew my subscription this week-end, so don't deactivate me!

AR


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (Oct 6, 2004)

Altamont Ravenard said:
			
		

> I bought an account during the fund drive, so it's probably due soon. I'll renew my subscription this week-end, so don't deactivate me!
> 
> AR



 I renewed my account 5 minutes ago.

AR


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (Oct 6, 2004)

Altamont Ravenard said:
			
		

> I bought an account during the fund drive, so it's probably due soon. I'll renew my subscription this week-end, so don't deactivate me!
> 
> AR



 I renewed my account 5 minutes ago.

AR


----------



## Algolei (Oct 8, 2004)

Wow, you renewed it twice in nine minutes?  You da man!


----------



## hong (Oct 8, 2004)

Altamont, will you renew mine too? You da man!


----------



## Dark Jezter (Oct 9, 2004)

Well, I just signed up for my Community Supporter account about 10 minutes ago...

So get moving, Morrus!


----------

